# My son's school uses corporal punishment!!!



## kyndmamaof4 (Jul 25, 2006)

I think that this is the right forum to post if not than feel free to move it ...

I was going over the student handbook this morning, and saw that they use corporal punishment...I couldn't believe it! Of course I wrote a letter letting them know that under no circumstances should anyone lay 1 finger on my child. (of course I said it with tact, so they would take me seriously) I can't imagine someone doing this to my child. Is there a way to stop this. If I am not going to spank my child why on earth would I let a perfect stranger do it.? I told them if his behavior warrents that (which it never would) to contact me immediatly and I will take care of the problem. What would you do?


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

yikes! when was their handbook written???







:


----------



## Tummy (Feb 24, 2005)

wow!!!

How is it worded?

I did not know that any public (making an assumption there) shcools hit children.. well any school for that matter.. wth!


----------



## kyndmamaof4 (Jul 25, 2006)

as far as I knowit is revised every couple of years, and it states current policy







: can you believe it! the agenda book he uses everyday, has the handbook in it, so i can't read it word , but it says that they have rights as parent like supervisorsto paddle as approiate.. BTW this is a public school, and this pertains to k-8th grade


----------



## MamaRabbit (May 26, 2005)

From my experience attending private (Christian) school with corporal punishment, they did not spank. They called the parent in to come do it. Or the parent could say, you go ahead and do it for me. Even then I couldn't believe it was allowed in school... or anywhere!


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tummy*
I did not know that any public (making an assumption there) shcools hit children.. well any school for that matter.. wth!

Unfortunately, corporal punishment in public schools is still legal in 22 states in the US. Within those states, there are plenty of school districts that have banned it, but plenty that have not. I myself worked briefly in a school in Houston where, at the time, corporal punishment was still used, and a good friend worked in a school in Mississippi where each teacher was supplied with a wooden paddle and told they had to use it.







:


----------



## kyndmamaof4 (Jul 25, 2006)

right now i am nak, but i will look for the hand book from last year to see if it is the same


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

I think I would write a formal letter (like you did) and go in to talk to my child's teacher.
I can't believe that is still legal!!!
Scary!!!


----------



## kyndmamaof4 (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra*
where each teacher was supplied with a wooden paddle and told they had to use it.







:


i attended the same school as my son is attending currently, and that was the policy then...


----------



## desultory (Jan 25, 2006)

I agree, it's horrible that this is still allowed in so many states. I'd suggest speaking with the principal and all of your child's teachers to make absolutely sure they will respect your decision on this, particularly if the handbook didn't include any kind of procedure for 'opting out'. Also, in the unlikely event that a teacher would paddle a kid in front of classmates, you might consider requesting that your son be escorted from the classroom until it's over. That would be a huge hassle for them, but it sends a very powerful message that this is a barbaric and unacceptable practice.


----------



## dewi (Jul 26, 2004)

Now I understand why bullying is still such a problem in many schools.

I find this more disturbing then I know how to express. I live in NYC and corporal punishment has been outlawed forever. I did not know this was still legal in any state. How do they enforce school rules towards the children where they should not hit or bully each other, and learn to use words or conflict resolution? When they have a school policy and culture where adults are hitting children?
If you have a choice change schools.

I would not only write a letter, go to school and in person make it very clear there is no circumstance whatsoever your child should ever be hit. Make sure his teacher is there and the principal and the assistant principal. I would also let them know he is not to be hit or bullied by other kids, and adults should step in to stop that behavior.

To take it a step further how about suggesting to the PTA to invite a guest speaker to talk about conflict resolution training for the teachers. So they have skills to resolve behavioral issues with the kids and teach the children how resolve problems without violence.


----------



## kyndmamaof4 (Jul 25, 2006)

CHAPTER VI
CORPORAL PUNISHMENT
Administrators or their designees (by law, Aides are excluded from administering corporal punishment) in the Laurel
School District have all the rights provided by the term "in loco parentis" during any and all school activities. The
School Board and District Administrators will fully support the administrative staff members who, after providing due
process, administer corporal punishment in accordance with Laurel School District Board of Education Policy.
Corporal punishment is a serious, yet, at times, appropriate disciplinary measure for students from kindergarten
through middle school (K-8). Corporal punishment will be used only after other management methods have failed.
Corporal punishment is limited to spanking or paddling and should be applied by building administrator or designee
only when other measures would be ineffective. Corporal punishment is to be used only after other management
methods have been attempted and failed.
Corporal punishment is to be followed by counseling.
For the Special Education student, provision for the use of corporal punishment shall be in accordance with the
student's IEP after consultation with the Special Education teacher, by the building administrator or designee.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

It's been my understanding (from other message boards, my child is too young for school) that in schools where corporal punishment is still allowed, that there is a waiver type form that the parents can sign and have placed in their child's folder. Before any cp is administered, the principal MUST check the child's folder.

As for getting it banned like it should be, go to your school board meetings and raise a HUGE stink about it! Find parents who also object to cp being administered in schools and get them together!


----------



## kyndmamaof4 (Jul 25, 2006)

The thing is that my son (all of my children as a matter of fact..well ds#2 can be difficult at times







)most likely would never think of behaving in a manner that would result in this action (corporal punishment) however things happen, and kids are kids..and you never know....so I thought it better safe than sorry and wrote a note anyhow.


----------



## maxwill129 (May 12, 2005)

Oh, my goodness! I am speechless!

I just found this site:

http://www.stophitting.com/disatschool/facts.php

Shannon


----------



## RubyV (Feb 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kyndmamaof4*
The thing is that my son (all of my children as a matter of fact..well ds#2 can be difficult at times







)most likely would never think of behaving in a manner that would result in this action (corporal punishment) however things happen, and kids are kids..and you never know....so I thought it better safe than sorry and wrote a note anyhow.

Wise move. I went to school in NYC, where corporal punishment is illegal, and I got hit in the head by a teacher.
 






It really hurt.

My mom pitched a fit, but the board of ed said that nothing could be done.







:

This same teacher would paddle kids with a yard stick. The parents banded together, and finally, he dissapeared after 4th grade.

And yes, I"m traumatized. We would cry when we got him as a sub.

The librarian used to spank if you spoke in the library.









Definately better to be proactive.


----------



## KA29 (Jan 8, 2006)

lurker here.

make sure you can opt out. some districts won't let you.







: where we are it's not allowed, but i already told dh if we move somewhere it is, i will strongly consider pulling the kids. i don't want them exposed to that.


----------



## Tummy (Feb 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kyndmamaof4*
CHAPTER VI
CORPORAL PUNISHMENT

School District have all the rights provided by the term *"in loco parentis"* during any and all school activities.
The School Board and District Administrators will fully support the administrative staff members who, after providing due
process, administer corporal punishment in accordance with Laurel School District Board of Education Policy.









: Woah.. ok first of all.. bolded, they will be acting as parent.. well hello YOU as the parent do not believe in corpral punnishment, so then YOU as the parent do not hit your child.

Quote:

Corporal punishment is a serious, yet, at times, appropriate disciplinary measure for students from kindergarten
through middle school (K-8).
What?!?!?!?

Quote:

Corporal punishment will be used only after other management methods have failed.
Corporal punishment is limited to spanking or paddling and should be applied by building administrator or designee
only when other measures would be ineffective. Corporal punishment is to be used only after other management
methods have been attempted and failed.
I want to know what other measures will be taken before they go on hitting your child (of course limited to spanking or paddling).

Quote:

Corporal punishment is to be followed by counseling.
For the Special Education student, provision for the use of corporal punishment shall be in accordance with the
student's IEP after consultation with the Special Education teacher, by the building administrator or designee.
WTF?!?!?!
Yes, lets us punish your child with force of our hands/paddles and then we will tell you to follow up with some counceling, cause of course, your child will be suffering from a trama at school!







:

SES will have provisions aftter consulting with the SE teacher? WTF, you are kidding right.. we do not speak and consult with the PARENTS?!?!

OMFG, give me a break!.. IS this a private school?
Woah, I would tear that damn thing up from word go to the end..







to you mama!


----------



## Dr.Worm (Nov 20, 2001)

How scary...thank goodness you caught that! Now I am really worried...does anyone know what Pennsylvania's policy is? I don't know if it's different now but back in the 80's they gave the parents a letter that they had to sign saying if they were allowed to paddle you(my parents said sure







)but it's great you let them know right away! Personally, I am anti-spanking but even if I wasn't I don't think it's the schools' job to do that and how do you know the person doing it isn't some jerk who beats them and if the kids complain, how can you prove it? Too many reasons not to have that in schools.







:


----------



## kyndmamaof4 (Jul 25, 2006)

according to a few websites delaware has banned corporal punishment...apparently not in our district...







: I am confused...the thing is I don'r remember it in last years handbook, or the year before...mabye this is a new policy...or i guess a reinstated one....

here is the link if anyone is interested...

http://www.k12.de.us/laurelhs/StudentHandbook2006.pdf page 57

it says high school, but there are sections that apply to the entire district...


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm in PA, and I don't know what the statewide policy is. I do know our district bans corporal punishment, which gave me a leg to stand on when I complained about the first grade teacher making the kids sit with their arms raised straight up in the air for ten minutes because they were "making her ears hurt"


----------



## veganbaby (Oct 28, 2004)

Here is a list of what the status of each stat is. Althoguh rumore has it that PA is changing it's status to make it illegal.
I would pull my DD out of school if they allow any corporal punishment. I do not want her to be in an enviroment that advocates violence. Most schools will have a permission slip to sign that you allow spanking.
Alabama--Legal
Alaska--Illegal
Arizona--Legal
Arkansas--Legal
California--Illegal
Colorado--Legal
Connecticut--Illegal
Delaware--Illegal
District of Columbia--N/A
Florida--Legal
Georgia--Legal
Hawaii--Illegal
Idaho--Legal
Illinois--Illegal
Indiana--Legal
Iowa--Illegal
Kansas--Legal
Kentucky--Legal
Louisiana--Legal
Maine--Illegal
Maryland--Illegal
Massachusetts--Illegal
Michigan--Illegal
Minnesota--Illegal
Mississippi--Legal
Missouri--Legal Montana--Illegal
Nebraska--Illegal
Nevada--Illegal
New Hampshire--Illegal
New Jersey--Illegal
New Mexico--Legal
New York--Illegal
North Carolina--Legal
North Dakota--Illegal
Ohio--Legal
Oklahoma--Legal
Oregon--Illegal
Pennsylvania--Legal
Rhode Island--Restricted*
South Carolina--Legal
South Dakota--Illegal
Tennessee--Legal
Texas--Legal
Utah--Illegal
Vermont--Illegal
Virginia--Illegal
Washington--Illegal
West Virginia--Illegal
Wisconsin--Illegal
Wyoming--Legal


----------



## kyndmamaof4 (Jul 25, 2006)

i think that veganbaby and i saw the same site but still it must not be banned here? I don't know, but I will be certianly be following up with the school...I am just waiting for a reply from the school about the letter I wrote this morning.


----------



## Tummy (Feb 24, 2005)

wow, its just crazy







:

My state it is legal


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Personally, I would start a grassroots campaign against the physical punishment of children in the state/district/whatever the case turns out to be. I'd start by discussing your concerns and staunch anti-stance w/the teacher, the principal, the superintendent, city council, state legislature....right on up the ladder. It's important, IMO, to protect our own children, but also to start advocating for change so that other children still aren't going to be hit. I know as busy moms, there's a lot on our plates, but really, who else is going to advocate for the children if we don't???


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

You know, I was just thinking. What amazes me is that this _has_ come up recently in some legislatures and they still have voted to maintain corporal punishment. I don't get what kind of intelligent human being thinks this is a good idea. I mean, even if you ideologically believe in spanking, can't you see that it's a legal can of worms?


----------



## rachelmarie (Mar 21, 2005)

I thought corporal punishment was illegal in all public schools. This is really shocking.

It's legal in my state.









ETA: did some further research and it is *not* legal in the school district we currently live in. (Right now we plan on homeschooling, but you never know if plans will change...)


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

Don't mind me...


----------



## katallen (Jan 4, 2005)

I thought they had to have parents sign a waiver if they are going to allow the school to hit their child. I suggest calling your child's school and asking them if this is an old policy that wasn't removed from the book and if it isn't why they didn't inform you. I would also suggest calling your governors office to ask about this and let them do the research to see if the school is following the law in not informing parents and allowing for them to decline corporal punishment on their child.


----------



## heartmama (Nov 27, 2001)

In Searcy County Arkansas they can hit special needs children as well.

I listened to a radio show here about this a few months ago.

They also hit minority children disproportionately more than caucasian children.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heartmama*
In Searcy County Arkansas they can hit special needs children as well.

I listened to a radio show here about this a few months ago.

They also hit minority children disproportionately more than caucasian children.









That makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## fromscatteredtribe (Mar 27, 2003)

that is horrible. all of it. i am glad to homeschool, and I would cause a HUGE ordeal until it was off the books in my kids' schools if needed....


----------



## honeybee (Mar 12, 2004)

I have taught in public schools in Michigan. At the beginning of every year, we are given an extensive reminder that corporal punishment of any type (this includes anything involving force, from shoving a kid up against a locker to paddling) is not legal. The ONLY time we were allowed to use force was the minimal amount necessary to protect another student from harm.

It boggles my mind that this is legal elsewhere. Even the parents I know who approve of spanking don't want anyone else spanking their child.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fromscatteredtribe*
that is horrible. all of it. i am glad to homeschool, and I would cause a HUGE ordeal until it was off the books in my kids' schools if needed....

I don't know...I think this is one of those cases where, homeschooling or not, we should all band together for the good of our children and fight this. I'm going to try to figure out what's going on is PA.


----------



## wryknowlicious (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tummy*
wow!!!

How is it worded?

I did not know that any public (making an assumption there) shcools hit children.. well any school for that matter.. wth!

my parents (public schools in Connecticut late 1960's/ early 70's) and my in-laws (public schools in Texas late 1950's early 60;s) were spanked, swatted, ans switched in school.


----------



## veganbaby (Oct 28, 2004)

I was looking at charts in the DFW area of percentages according to race spanked. It appears as though spanking is racially motivated. The charts divide it by pecentage of one race spanked vs percentage of race attending the schools. It shows a higher number of AA children being spanked vs the percentage in the school. I hope I am making since. I'll give the numbers in the schools.
One school the percentage of children spanked for AA is 6% vs 4% attending
Hispanic children is 18 vs 16
White is 76 vs 78
This school the numbers are closest.
Another school
94 spanked vs 74 for AA. This is a big difference
4% spanked vs 15% Hispanic
2% vs 10% for White
Another school is
25% vs 16% for AA. This is almost fifty percent.
54% vs 58% for Hispanic. Closer
19% vs 21% for White. Closer.
Another school
79% vs 50% for AA
15% vs 37% for Hispanic
5% vs 12% or white
This next school the AA children is about half the children of White and Hispanic children. But the numbers of children being spanked show that the children being spanked are equal
34% vs 15% for AA
34% vs 43 for Hispanic
32% vs 41 for White

I think that shows a bias. Why are AAs being spanked more than their pouplation whereas the other children are being closely represented to the popuation?


----------



## rowansmomma (Feb 25, 2005)

Wowza. I saw a website that was anti corporal punishment in schools and it showed pictures of kids with bruises on their bottoms and elsewhere....all from paddles at school.

I was paddled at school in second grade (for getting three "checks" by my name on the board......I had bladder infections as a kid and if you went to the bathroom when it wasn't breaktime you got a "check"). There was a paper in my file that said NO paddling. I got paddled anyway.....my mom went to the school, to the teacher and tore her a new one (verbally of course) up one side and down the other. My mom STILL talks about it to this day and refers to the teacher as "that b*tch that hit you".

Thankfully, Rowan isn't going to be in school for awhile......hopefully the laws here will change by then.


----------



## kyndmamaof4 (Jul 25, 2006)

So I have a dial up connection and i decided to go offline for a while to check my messages and await a phone call...nothing. I thought that they would read my letter and call to reassure me that they understood and would honor my wishes. I understand that this is the second week of school, they are busy, but I think that the letter I sent was serious in nature, and if it were me it would be on the top of my to-do list. YKWIM? I don't know. If I don't hear from them by the end of the day I will follow up with a phone call, which I planned to do anyhow. BTW last year a child gave my son firecrackers, and told him "light them up and toys will pop out"







Oh let me tell you I had a fit. Will was only 6 but luckily he knew better and immediatly brought them to me as soon as he got off the bus...but the other children who were given the firecrackers may not have known better...YKWIM? I just can't understand why they didn't take it more seriously...the child had his parents called and that was the end of it, although you are supposed to be expelled for bringing any firearm or explosive device to school. Now don't get me wrong, he was 6 too, and mabye someone lied to him about the firecrackers, so I thought that he shopuld have been suspended. Being expelled was too much, but putting my childs life, his brothers and sister's lives in jeopardy or at least the possibility of having his hands blown off is just crazy. But new school, new principal, new year...so we will see what happens...


----------



## irinam (Oct 27, 2004)

I don't know what the logical option is, but I would RUN not walk, with my child in tow away from this school


----------



## ~Coyotebones~ (Feb 5, 2006)

There is NO WAY I would keep my child at that school, and would pull him out immediately. Pulling your child out, and telling them why, would speak the loudest as fas as a complaint goes.Your can probably find another school where the policy is different.


----------



## Mom2Adam (Dec 9, 2003)

Interesting thread...I have been recently looking back on times I was spanked/hit as a child by an adult (I am ANTI-spanking) and I remembered being Paddled with a thick wooden paddle by a male teacher (he was actually a PE teacher) because I got in a verbal-only fight with another young girl. I believe we were in 4th grade. I was a pretty sturdy child, but she was really petite and he paddled us both (with witnesses). I remember that it was HARD and really uncalled for. Sadly, when I went home and told my mother...she took their side, as though what I did called for it.







:
Interestingly, she never spanked me...although she did smack my face a few times when I was a teen. But she definitely deferred to the teachers...maybe because she quit school when she was 16 or maybe because she didn't know how to go about addressing. Anyway...thanks to PP for the information. I am appalled that this could still happen.

BTW - I lived in Arizona at the time...(probably around 1981)


----------



## Greenie (Sep 27, 2005)

I've been to schools that paddle. Better yet, I've been paddled. It wasn't the worst experience of my life, but I would never allow this EVER to happen to my child. My brothers were both instructed to tell the Teacher/Principal in this situatiuon to call their parents before anything.

I don't think I'd allow my son to go to school in a district like that.. But if there wasn't another option.. I'd file papers with everyone in the school.. And reminded them that if they laid a finger on him, I'd sue so fast that they wouldn't believe it.







:


----------



## mommyto3girls (May 3, 2005)

Wow, I though it was illegal in Ohio. I teach in one of the largest Urban Districts in Ohio. Our entire district, all 27,000 students in 60 some schools, is corporal punishment free!!!!!!


----------



## vloky (Apr 29, 2006)

I thought they had to have signed permission from parents to use corporal punishment? I know my cousin's school did.. It was a private christian school in texas though..







:


----------



## moonfirefaery (Jul 21, 2006)

I saw nothing there stating that, if the parent has expressed that they do not wish for their child to ever be disciplined with corporate punishment, they will refrain. All I saw is that they are acting in loco parentis, which means they have the right to make any parenting decisions they like while the child is on their time. Does the handbook anywhere state taht if a parent doesn't agree with corporal punishment, it will not be used? Have you gotten a response? If not I would remove my child immediately. Even if he's well-behaved, he could just have a very bad day and end up getting spanked. Moreover, I wouldn't want my child to be sitting in school, have a kid removed for a spanking, then come back in tears and tell my child all about it. Even if they came back days later, my child could still find out and be influenced... I just donno.


----------



## kyndmamaof4 (Jul 25, 2006)

Will is the first of four children that must go through this same school...I wish pulling him out was an option, but the only other schools that I know of are christian schools, and we don't go to church, which seems to be a requirement to go there(we tried for christian preschool, but they all said no, you don't go to church here







) So I will search on the net today, and check my messages, and see if I can come up with an alternative...I have always wanted to HS, but I can't imagine having one more thing to do







: How on earth would I find the time...I am scared that i'll slack off, and he won't learn what he needs to learn(I am a notorious procrastinator







)Besides how do I BF the constant eater, make meals, do laundry, clean house, and then HS? How to prioritize? My house is already a mess....


----------



## kyndmamaof4 (Jul 25, 2006)

Off to check out the HS forum...


----------



## ewe+lamb (Jul 20, 2004)

I cannot believe that this is legal in so many states in the US, I am quite literally agog, CP was banned in the UK in the early 70s, they had the cane then, some teachers used rulers sharp side on the knuckles but they didn't last long, quite recently a headmaster smacked his daughter in a doctor's waiting room and he lost his employment, I cannot understand why this is so prevalent, I think you need to start up some pressure group to stop CP in schools. I certainly would remove my child from the school until this matter is cleared up and taken care off, if you remove him for a few days and contact other parents explaining why etc then you may get a better reaction. I am absolutely flabergasted that this could go on in a modern day school, where we as parents place our children in the keep of people who are supposed to set an example to their charges, it really degrades education.


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

i went to parochial school for 12 years. in elementary school, i was never *hit* but smacked on the hands with a ruler and grabbed by my ponytails & shaken. One boy was taken by his hair & had his head shaken back & forth so violently (6th grade) that he sat at his desk picking out clumps of hair afterwards







There was worse than that too. In high school, while a major improvement, there was still unchecked corporal punishment going on. one teacher threw an eraser at a student in my freshman year.

for me, it was the norm. we were conditioned to believe that if we told our parents anything, we'd be in bigger trouble. nice and abusive, huh? it was sick, just sick. the idea that corporal punishment is still allowed today makes me sick.


----------



## MrsCorell (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm a lurker.....

I would say that if you have written a note expressly stating that they are not to lay a finger on your child, then you have grounds to take them to court if they do otherwise. I know that every school has to allow the option of not accepting such punishment.

When I was younger, they sent a note home at the beginning of the year a parent had to sign and return that stated either yes or no on the spanking. If it is still something that is bothering you(and if so, I don't blame you), then go to the school board and ask them. It's a good idea, since many parent may not even be aware that its in the handbook!!


----------



## PT&C'sMom (Jun 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tummy*
wow!!!

How is it worded?

I did not know that any public (making an assumption there) shcools hit children.. well any school for that matter.. wth!

I am in Arkansas and every school (public) that I know of around here still practices corporal punishment. Some send home notes asking if it is ok, others don't even do that!


----------



## starry_mama (May 26, 2006)

I can't believe that is still legal?!? When I was in 6th grade my teacher slapped me across the face and was fired. It was awful, but at least no one told me that it was "OK". I think thats the worst part of corporal punishment. Not only the actual abuse, but also that everyone thinks its "OK" (well, not everyone, but the teachers, you know what I mean).


----------



## Brigianna (Mar 13, 2006)

The schools here not only use corporal punishment, if you don't want your child hit, you need to provide *medical evidence* (not just a parent's letter) that hitting will seriously harm your child. I've tried to lobby against it, but was basically told that since my kids were homeschooled, I had no business having an opinion.







: I do think that this is something all children's rights advocates should be involved in, whether we have kids in public school or not.

Fortunately (I guess) it's only used here for serious offenses, and rarely (but of course one time is too many). It also has to be done by an administrator rather than a teacher.

Did y'all know that as a result of the faith-based initiative, private schools and daycares can receive tax money and still be exempted from state regulations against spanking? So even if your public schools don't spank, your tax dollars could still be going to child-hitting institutions.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie*
I'm in PA, and I don't know what the statewide policy is. I do know our district bans corporal punishment, which gave me a leg to stand on when I complained about the first grade teacher making the kids sit with their arms raised straight up in the air for ten minutes because they were "making her ears hurt"

Here, stress standing is not considered corporal punishment--teachers can do that for any reason!


----------



## Brigianna (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kyndmamaof4*
Will is the first of four children that must go through this same school...I wish pulling him out was an option, but the only other schools that I know of are christian schools, and we don't go to church, which seems to be a requirement to go there(we tried for christian preschool, but they all said no, you don't go to church here







) So I will search on the net today, and check my messages, and see if I can come up with an alternative...I have always wanted to HS, but I can't imagine having one more thing to do







: How on earth would I find the time...I am scared that i'll slack off, and he won't learn what he needs to learn(I am a notorious procrastinator







)Besides how do I BF the constant eater, make meals, do laundry, clean house, and then HS? How to prioritize? My house is already a mess....









A little off topic, but it is definitely possible to homeschool without creating a lot of extra work for yourself. It can be very flexible; learning can take place while you're doing laundry, nursing, etc. It sounds a lot more complicated than it is!


----------



## <<<Scarlet>>> (May 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganbaby*
Florida--Legal









add that to the list of why I'm planning on HS


----------



## aisraeltax (Jul 2, 2005)

here is something i found with a list of the states that still allow corporal punishment:

23 States Still Permit Beating

There are actually twenty-three states which still have laws on their books permitting corporal punishment:

Alabama
Arizona
Arkansas
Colorado
Delaware
Florida
Georgia
Idaho
Indiana
Kansas
Kentucky
Louisiana
Mississippi
Missouri
New Mexico
North Carolina
Ohio
Oklahoma
Pennsylvania
South Carolina
Tennessee
Texas
Wyoming


----------



## MissRubyandKen (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *kyndmamaof4*
Will is the first of four children that must go through this same school...I wish pulling him out was an option, but the only other schools that I know of are christian schools, and we don't go to church, which seems to be a requirement to go there(we tried for christian preschool, but they all said no, you don't go to church here ) So I will search on the net today, and check my messages, and see if I can come up with an alternative...I have always wanted to HS, but I can't imagine having one more thing to do How on earth would I find the time...I am scared that i'll slack off, and he won't learn what he needs to learn(I am a notorious procrastinator )Besides how do I BF the constant eater, make meals, do laundry, clean house, and then HS? How to prioritize? My house is already a mess....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kyndmamaof4*
Off to check out the HS forum...

Does your state have public charter cyber schools? I wanted to mention them, you may want to check it out. Here is a thread with mommas homeschooling through a public cyber school.

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=514133

It could be a way to compromise between ps and hs. It would save time because everything is already laid out for you, the materials are supplied (free), usually a computer, printer, and internet access are supplied (free), there is a teacher to contact if you need, and most mommas would agree that the work can be done in 2-4 hours, I think, with as many breaks (or interruptions, lol) as you want or need. If your state does have such schools and you are interested, come chat with us mommas there and ask any questions you have. The school we go through uses the K12 curriculum and we really love it! They have a beautifully easy to use interface on the online school and it is very simple to keep track of what has been done. It is also very laid back and you can do whatever you want whenever you want without the rigidity of a brick and mortar school schedule. Is your son in 2nd? Sorry if you already said! My dd is in 1st and this has been wonderful for us.


----------



## PaxMamma (Jul 22, 2005)

re: the hitting of AA children disproportionately to whites, part of the reason is that corporal punishment is accepted and, even advocated in much of the AA community. i taught for seven years in a large urban districtin ohio and the only two schols that still used cp were all black, run by black administrators. it wasn't a case of white people beating blacks, and it was supported by the parents. all parents in our district must give consent for cp and every parent signed off on it in their buldings. it was not uncommon for students' parents to come in and request that we spank. however, only principals are allowed, not teachers.


----------



## Joannarachel (Dec 10, 2005)

I attended a private Christian school as a kid where corporal punishment was on the books. I managed to avoid it in the 9 years I was there (although I had it threatened a few times), but I know plenty of kids got paddled. It just makes me ill.

Massachusetts, fortunately, does not allow corporal punishment in its PS system, but the school I attended as a kid is still up and running, and presumably, is still hitting its students.







:


----------

